# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Get all guild wars 2 rewards 30/50 hom

## Miuobyshi

Steps(These won't involve PvP and can be made alone)

Accounts linked. 3 points.
Finish all campaigns. I suggest starting with Nightfall and Eye of the North because of heroes. After completion you will get 6 statues(Eternal Hero and Protector for Tyria, Factions, Nightfall). Meanwhile you will get great progression in some other titles, which can be finished. These are Spearmarshal, Lightbringer, Bookah, Delver, Slayer and Ebon Vanguard Agent. These are another 6 statues. Lastly i suggest going for skill hunter, because in this way you can get another 4 statues: Tyrian, Canthan, Elonian skill hunter resulting in Legendary Skill Hunter. This means 16 statues and 7 points.
Devotion: Minipets average price is cheaper than crafting armor or buying weapons. So i suggest get 40 minipets. You can get white and purple minipets for 2-3k. Buy one rare minipet(10-20k). You can get the Black Moa Chick(Zho's Journal, EOTN) as a unique minipet. This is another 7 points.
Fellowship: Tame a rare pet(Imperial Phoenix/Black Moa). Hero armor items are easy to get in Eye of the North and Nightfall. If you don't want to do the missions, you can buy them for around 6-10k. This means at least 10 statues for companions and a total of 6 points.
Resilience: Craft three armors, Prophecies elite, Kurzick/Luxon and Vabbian. This will give 4 points.
Valor: Get a Destroyer and an Oppressor weapon. 3 points.
If we add these, we get 3+7+7+6+4+3=30 points and we are done. One last thing to note is that we don't have to hurry with these achievements, because they can be completed even after Guild Wars 2 has been released.

1° best 7 heros build http://www.gwpvx.com/Build:Team_-_7_Hero_Player_Support >>>>>>> Casters like necro,ele etc
http://www.gwpvx.com/Build:Team_-_7_Hero_Melee_Support >>>>>>>> assassin.derv,war
2°best farm spots http://www.gwpvx.com/Build:A/any_Vaettir_Farm ////// http://www.gwpvx.com/Build:W/N_Raptor_Farmer
3°best money maker way http://www.gwpvx.com/Build:Team_-_SoO_Snoway //////// http://www.gwpvx.com/Build:Team_-_FoW_Manly_Spike
4°Hero armors eotn http://www.gwpvx.com/Build:Team_-_Glint%27s_Heroway
5°Mini moa <3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8PG9sUgDeQ by doombox
6*Recommend Class:
Assassin: Sc Master easy money
Ritu: Easy pve / Fow/Uwsc Req Ritu

----------


## beyondthegame

thanks for sharing

----------


## beyondthegame

really possitive  :Big Grin:

----------


## cording12

Nice stuff  :Big Grin:  Now just need to find the time to do it XD

----------

